
Ask HN: How to Improve Engineer Retention - alsidjx
In my company engineers come and go quite fast, how do you deal with retention and what can improve it?
======
streetcat1
Offer more money.

~~~
greenyoda
Yes, as long as the only way of keeping your salary competitive is changing
jobs every couple of years, employees _will_ change jobs every couple of
years.

Also offer better work environments: office spaces where you can concentrate
on your work and not be constantly interrupted, reasonable work hours (e.g.,
don't expect employees to answer e-mails after hours unless they're on call),
no micromanagement, no toleration of harassing/bullying behavior, no forced
participation in "fun" activities, etc.

~~~
streetcat1
so nothing is relevant beside money. I.e. if you pay me 1M $ a year, I will
tolerate micromanagement, bullying, forced participation, etc.

There is no different between the market for tomatoes and the market for
engineers.

